

Palantir Hack Week 2012 - regs
http://www.palantir.com/2012/11/palantir-hack-week-2012/

======
bane
Quick question, how often do things escape from hack week and into the product
line?

~~~
lekanwang
Some of our core platform features, backend additions, and applications
started as hack week projects. Every project you see featured in the linked
video will be used. There are many more that aren't featured in the video that
are more specific to a few customers; those will often be fleshed out and
rolled out to individual customers to smooth out our customers' workflows.

~~~
DanLovesProofs
Lekan is correct. We've added at least one major product feature every time
we've had a hack week. There are also usually a few featurelets each year that
start as hack week projects.

When I first started, I worked on Palantir Mobile, which had its origins in
2010 hack week. I was on the Palantir Video team that won last year and Doing
It Live this year, both of which have become features under active
development.

Hack week is my favorite holiday of the year.

